# Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?



## billiejoea1985 (8. März 2018)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

Vorab: Ich bin das erste mal in einem Forum wie diesem und ganz frisch aus der Angelprüfung. Aus diesem Grunde benötige ich euer Fachwissen einmal.

Meine Frage ist, ob ich während der Schonzeit für Hechte in Niedersachsen trotzdem mit der Spinnangel auf Barsch und aktuell noch Zander gehen darf? Barsch und Zander haben aktuell keine Schonzeit und falls doch ein Hecht einsteigt, müsste dieser natürlich waidgerecht und schonend zurückgesetzt werden. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Viele Vereine habe in der Zeit eh ein komplettes Kunstköderverbot oder ein Verbot für bestimmte Gewässer. Wird dann auf der Erlaubnis stehen...


----------



## u-see fischer (8. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Habe gerade mal die Fischereiverordnung für Niedersachsen überflogen, ein Kunstköderverbot oder Verbote bestimmter Köder (Köfi) habe ich dort auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.

Vom Gesetz her darfst Du da wohl mit Kunstköder als auch mit Köderfisch Barsch und Zander in der Hechtschonzeit nachstellen.

Aber Achtung, in sehr vielen Gewässer wird dann aber über die Gewässerordnung das Angeln mit Kunstköder und Köderfisch verboten. Daher immer die Vereinsatzung bzw. die Gewässerordnung prüfen.


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

......und im Zweifelsfall immer beim Fischerreiberechtigten, meistens ein Angelverein, die zulässige und gängige Praxis erfragen. Oft sind zum Beispiel in der Hechtschonzeit nur Kunstköder bis zu eiener bestimmten Größe zugelässig etc!


----------



## SirCorbi (9. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Bei uns in Hannover sind z. B. nur Kunstköder bis 12cm (was ich schon recht groß finde) mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken erlaubt.


----------



## Gast (9. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



billiejoea1985 schrieb:


> Barsch und Zander haben aktuell keine Schonzeit und falls doch ein Hecht einsteigt, müsste dieser natürlich waidgerecht und schonend zurückgesetzt werden.
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Und gerade das fällt vielen Anfängern schwer, eben weil die Erfahrung fehlt.
Da wird leider sehr oft beim Hakenlösen sehr viel Zeit benötigt und der zurückgesetzte Hecht kommt um.
Liegt auch nicht daran das du doof bist, mangelt als Angelanfänger einfach an Erfahrung.


----------



## Eff (11. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Es lässt sich in dem Fall zwar kein Kunstköder Verbot aus dem Landesfischereigesetz ableiten. Man sollte sich dennoch immer ganz genau die Frage stellen, ob man ggf. aus eigener Überzeugung für die jeweiligen Schonzeiten seine Kunstköderfischerei sein lässt. Vielleicht sollte man sich nicht nur die Schlupflöcher in den Gesetzen suchen, sondern moralisch und nachhaltiger denken. Sonst wird der Angler in Zukunft noch stärker reguliert...

EDIT: es kommt natürlich auch stark darauf an, wie der z.B. Hechtbestand im zu befischenden Gewässer aussieht. Gibt es wenig bis keine Hechte, ist Fischen während der Hechtschonzeit mit KuKö natürlich nicht so streng zu sehen ...


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Eff schrieb:


> Es lässt sich in dem Fall zwar kein Kunstköder Verbot aus dem Landesfischereigesetz ableiten.
> 
> Eben!
> 
> ...



Nach deinem Dafürhalten, bedeutet dies freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung, da brauchts ja dann nicht mal eine immer herauf beschworene offizielle Regulierung?
Ich sehe keine Veranlassung dazu auf die Angelei auf andere Arten zu verzichten, nur weil Hecht geschont ist, man muss die eventuellen Beifänge ja nicht einsacken!
Zudem ist der Hecht ja nicht etwa eine seltene Fischart, die in irgend einer Weise bedroht ist?

Zitat Eff:


> es kommt natürlich auch stark darauf an, wie der z.B. Hechtbestand im zu befischenden Gewässer aussieht. Gibt es wenig bis keine Hechte, ist Fischen während der Hechtschonzeit mit KuKö natürlich nicht so streng zu sehen ...



Wie man am Nachtrag sieht, hast du wohl selbst noch mal deinen Vortrag überdacht!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Vom Gesetz her darfst Du da wohl mit Kunstköder als auch mit Köderfisch Barsch und Zander in der Hechtschonzeit nachstellen.


Darf man in Niedersachsen, ist Standard. 
SH war eigentlich sowieso ohne Schonung, müßte ich aber nachschauen.

Im Norden ist eher Köderfisch also Naturköder verboten als denn Kunstköder, z.B. in Harztalsperren wo sehr wohl Hechte vorkommen und auch manchmal sich nicht an die Schonzeit halten.

Ein Naturköderverbot erscheint mir auch sinniger, da mit einem Köderfisch das finale verangeln/tief schlucken viel leichter passiert als mit einem Kunstköder. 
(Freiwillige) Erweiterung in Hinsicht Beschränkung auf max. 1 Drilling in der Schonzeit wäre aus meiner Sicht sinnvoll.
Komischerweise darf man in Bayern genau invers keine Kunstköder einsetzen, aber mit Naturködern auf andere Fische als Esox angeln.

Evtl. hat das regional was mit Satzhechten und Naturhechtaufkommen zu tun, die einen sind teuer u. wert, die anderen sind öfter Unkraut.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Eff schrieb:


> Es lässt sich in dem Fall zwar kein Kunstköder Verbot aus dem Landesfischereigesetz ableiten



Ganz genau. 

Und mit diesem Satz, wäre das Thema eigentlich auch schon durch, oder?



Eff schrieb:


> Man sollte sich dennoch immer ganz genau die Frage stellen, ob man ggf. aus eigener Überzeugung für die jeweiligen Schonzeiten seine Kunstköderfischerei sein lässt



Wenn denn mal jeder die Frage nur für sich im stillen Mentalkämmerlein stellen würde..



Eff schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich nicht nur die Schlupflöcher in den Gesetzen suchen



Vielleicht sollte man(n) zuerst mal verstehen, dass das kein Schlupfloch ist.


----------



## Eff (11. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Veranlassung dazu auf die Angelei auf andere Arten zu verzichten, nur weil Hecht geschont ist, man muss die eventuellen Beifänge ja nicht einsacken!
> Zudem ist der Hecht ja nicht etwa eine seltene Fischart, die in irgend einer Weise bedroht ist?



Wäre dann auch nicht das erste Mal, dass Angelanfänger in der Schonzeit gefangene Hechte in zeitaufwändigen Not-OPs versorgen, weil ihnen die Routine im schonenden, aber zügigen Release fehlt. 

Auch wenn der Hecht keine bedrohte Art ist, gilt ihm während der Schonzeit die gleiche Sorgsamkeit, wie allen anderen geschonten Arten. Lies den Thread nochmal im Hinblick darauf, dass der TE frischer Prüfungsabsolvent ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Eff schrieb:


> Wäre dann auch nicht das erste Mal, dass Angelanfänger in der Schonzeit gefangene Hechte in zeitaufwändigen Not-OPs versorgen, weil ihnen die Routine im schonenden, aber zügigen Release fehlt.



Da muss der Anfänger durch und letztendlich die Hechte auch!
Übung macht den Meister!
Das der TS sich Gedanken macht, zeigt ja schon die Erstellung dieses Threads hier.
Ich bin da zuversichtlich, dass er es recht schnell lernt, in dem Fall hier Hechte, schonend abzuhaken.
Ein paar Tipps dazu wären eventuell hilfreich, aber dies wäre wieder Thema für einen neuen Thread.

Jürgen


----------



## Gast (11. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin da zuversichtlich, dass er es recht schnell lernt, in dem Fall hier Hechte, schonend abzuhaken.


Vielleicht sollte man das als Anfänger lieber an Fischen üben die man dann eh entnehmen möchte und nicht an Fischen die man zurücksetzt, beziehungsweise zurücksetzen muss.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Was hat ein Anfänger überhaupt am Wasser zu suchen?|abgelehn


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein paar Tipps dazu wären eventuell hilfreich, aber dies wäre wieder Thema für einen neuen Thread.


Gehört aber hier direkt dran, wie von Dir schon hingeführt 

Ich versuche es mal ...

Wichtig bei widersinnigen Hechtbissen und Beifängen in der Hechtschonzeit (die Esoxe, die sich nicht dran halten wollen)  ist folgendes:

- Bei Angeln ohne Stahlvorfach (Barsch,Forelle,Döbel etc.) gilt der ganze Sermon, der lang und breit im Forum fortlaufend diskutiert wird.  
M.M.n. hilft ziemlich sicher nur ein großer kräftiger Kescher, mit dem man auch gut und sicher handhaben kann, und eine genügend kräftige Combo, mit der man ruhig u. zügig den Fisch zum Kescher bringt und diesen nicht versucht auszudrillen (Jede Sekunde Nagezeit am Vorfach zählt einfach).
- Wichtig sind vorab dIe Grundbegriffe, wie man gezielt keschert, den Kescher herausholt und den noch möglichst fitten Hecht sanft aber bestimmt greift, um schnell ein Hakenlösen hin zu bekommen.
- Sehr hilfreich ist ein Kunstköder, der nur einen Einzelhaken (s. auch Beispiel oben mit Einzelhakengebot) hat oder höchstens nur einen Drilling, denn mehrere machen beim Verhaken die Löseoperation vielfach schwieriger (und langdauernder). Ich plädiere dabei an freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung, Wobblerfluchten mit 2 oder gar 3 Drillingen sind bei einem gierigen Zuschnappen kaum noch in vernünftiger Zeit herauszubekommen. Also m.M.n.  max. ein Enddrilling reicht. Anbei: Gilt genauso für alle Forellenschonzeiten etc ... 
- Kräftige Lösezange ist absolut notwendig, die lange Elektrikerspitzzange geht sehr gut, oder auch die ganz großen Arterienklemmen (ohne Klemmzähne, weggesägt usw.), oder eben ein richtiger Hechthakenlöser! #6 
Niemals ohne ...

- Und: Desinfektionsmittel und ein wasserfestes Pflaster sind eine gute Vorbereitung, damit man als Angler zwar den manchmal notwendigen Blutzoll den Hechtzähnen oder Reusendornen zahlt, aber wenigstens hinterher weiterangeln kann. 

Viel Glück! #h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Eff* 

 
_Es lässt sich in dem Fall zwar kein Kunstköder Verbot aus dem Landesfischereigesetz ableiten_

Ganz genau. 

Und mit diesem Satz, wäre das Thema eigentlich auch schon durch, oder?

     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Eff* 

 
_ Man sollte sich dennoch immer ganz  genau die Frage stellen, ob man ggf. aus eigener Überzeugung für die  jeweiligen Schonzeiten seine Kunstköderfischerei sein lässt_

Wenn denn mal jeder die Frage nur für sich im stillen Mentalkämmerlein stellen würde..

     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Eff* 

 
_Vielleicht sollte man sich nicht nur die Schlupflöcher in den Gesetzen suchen_

Vielleicht sollte man(n) zuerst mal verstehen, dass das kein Schlupfloch ist.     

|good:|good:|good:

Und wenn man so sieht wer alles in NRW ab den 01.05 auf Hecht unterwegs ist wenn der Zander noch dicht ist, der sollte sich jetzt auch an die eigene Nase packen...
Einfach an die Gesetze halten und gut ist ...
Leben und leben lassen #6...


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Und wenn man so sieht wer alles in NRW ab den 01.05 auf Hecht unterwegs ist wenn der Zander noch dicht ist, der sollte sich jetzt auch an die eigene Nase packen...
> Einfach an die Gesetze halten und gut ist ...
> Leben und leben lassen #6...


 
 Sehe ich nicht so entspannt :q
 Das fängt bei uns schon am 15.3. an (Ende Schonzeit Forelle)
 Ab dem 16.3. angeln die sogenannten "Raubfisch-Spezialisten" schon mit 20cm Gufis auf Seeforelle #q

*Leben und leben lassen -* 
 funktioniert leider nicht mehr 
 in der heutigen Zeit #h


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Hallo,

ein Verbot steht auch bei uns (Bayern) nicht im Gesetz aber es ist meist durch die Regelungen der Bewirtschafter verboten.
So läuft bei uns in den Vereins- und Verbandsgewässern bis 30.4. bzw. 31.05. nichts mit dem Angeln auf Raubfisch, weder mit Kunstköder noch mit toten Fischen bzw. Teile davon.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## honeybee (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Same Procedure and same people as every Month.....

Mehr Senf habe ich leider nicht gefunden


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Du bist senfmäßig breit aufgestellt, das lässt Schlupflöcher zu.
Z. b. darf bei uns bis 11:00 Uhr vormittags (Weißwurstzeit) kein Mittelscharfer Senf auf den Tisch, denn gezielter Missbrauch (Wienerwürstchen) ist nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## honeybee (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du bist senfmäßig breit aufgestellt, das lässt Schlupflöcher zu



Die kleine habe ich noch schnell aus dem Defender geholt. :q

Chilisaucen....da hätte ich mehr zu bieten. Aber das ist dann manchen zu scharf


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du bist senfmäßig breit aufgestellt, das lässt Schlupflöcher zu.
> Z. b. darf bei uns bis 11:00 Uhr vormittags (Weißwurstzeit) kein Mittelscharfer Senf auf den Tisch, denn gezielter Missbrauch (Wienerwürstchen) ist nicht auszuschließen.



Hallo,

zu den Weißwürsten aber nur den original Händelmaier Senf aus Regensburg.

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> zu den Weißwürsten aber nur den original Händelmaier Senf aus Regensburg.


Aber unbedingt #6, 
das ist nunmal die absolute Haute Couture der Weisswürschtl! :m

( Mit deiner Schreibung des Händlmaier tust Du ihn aber ein bischen vergewaltigen, sei dem Nordbayern verziehen :q )

Wobei die Wahl der richtigen Geschmackrichtung nochmal sehr viel für das Insgesamt-Erlebnis ausmacht ...


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Hallo,

die Antworten auf das Posting von Eff fallen ja überraschend moderat aus. Da konnte man hier schon heftigere Reaktionen beobachten.

Gesetzliche Regelungen machen aus meiner Sicht  eh keinen Sinn, weil das halt vom jeweiligen Gewässer abhängt. Ein erfahrener Angler kann am richtigen Gewässer wahrscheinlich schon ziemlich gut selektieren, wenn er will.

Wenn es keine gesetzlichen Vorgaben gibt und der Bewirtschafter es erlaubt, bzw. nicht verbietet, liegt es dann am jeweiligen Angler, ob er es nun machen will oder nicht.



> Ab dem 16.3. angeln die sogenannten "Raubfisch-Spezialisten" schon mit 20cm Gufis auf Seeforelle



Erinnert mich an den Großen Brombachsee.  Dort liefen früher in der Raubfischschonzeit auch viele Boote aus um "auf Seeforelle" zu schleppen.  Wurden m.W. zwar zu 99,99% Hechte und Zander gefangen, aber trotzdem haben die es hartnäckig weiter probiert.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Antworten auf das Posting von Eff fallen ja überraschend moderat aus. Da konnte man hier schon heftigere Reaktionen beobachten.



Das mag daran liegen, daß viele es mittlerweile echt bis zum erbrechen leid sind, sich alle Jahre wieder, mit einem(mal unabhängig von Eff's Meinung ) mehr oder weniger subtil vorgeschobenen Missionierungsdrang/Generalverdacht konfrontiert sehen und sich für ihre legale Vorgehensweise am besten auch noch rechtfertigen sollen..soweit kommts noch.

Ich persönlich beende auch am Gewässer, jegliche dahingehende (Pseudo) Moralkeulerei mittlerweile sehr schnell. 

Guten Tag, guten Weg und das am besten z.z.=ziemlich zügig und damit definitiv Ende des Gesprächs unter "Kollegen".



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn es keine gesetzlichen Vorgaben gibt und der Bewirtschafter es erlaubt, bzw. nicht verbietet, liegt es dann am jeweiligen Angler, ob er es nun machen will oder nicht.



Richtig, wird schließlich niemand dazu genötigt,totz Freigabe durch Gesetz/Bewirtschafterregeln, entgegen seiner persönlichen Einstellung auf "freie" Räuber angeln zu müssen.

Wer mag, darf..wer nicht mag,angelt dann halt nicht auf Räuber. 

Ist eigentlich ganz simpel..


----------



## u-see fischer (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Antworte mal nicht zu den Moralapostel sondern hänge mal hier ein Posting von Ralle 24 an:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3833568&postcount=31

Wirklich lesenswert.

In der Natur ist nach der Laichzeit = vor der Laichzeit. Jeder entnommene Fisch steht ab Entnahme nicht mehr zur Reproduktion zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Im Leistungsprodukt Futter * Zeit vernichtest Du aber beim Kill genau vor dem Ablaichen die maximale gespeicherte Bioenergie (also den gefressenen Futterfisch etc.), die nicht der Reproduktion zu gute kommt. 
Wird der abgelaichte bzw. wieder ent-schonte Fisch genau danach entnommen, beginnt in Hinsicht der Reproduktion der neue  Fress- und Anreicherzyklus eben nicht. Im Sinne der Fischaufzucht und Gewässerproduktivität ist das der ideale Entnahmezeitpunkt.


----------



## u-see fischer (12. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Im Leistungsprodukt Futter * Zeit vernichtest Du aber beim Kill genau vor dem Ablaichen die maximale gespeicherte Bioenergie (also den gefressenen Futterfisch etc.), die nicht der Reproduktion zu gute kommt.
> Wird der abgelaichte bzw. wieder ent-schonte Fisch genau danach entnommen, beginnt in Hinsicht der Reproduktion der neue Fress- und Anreicherzyklus eben nicht. Im Sinne der Fischaufzucht und Gewässerproduktivität ist das der ideale Entnahmezeitpunkt.



Stimmt global betrachtet aber auch wieder nicht. Bei Entnahme geht die maximale gespeicherte Bioenergie in Humanbioenergie über und kann dort ebenfalls zur Reproduktion beitragen. 

 Alternativ könnte man auch argumentieren, dass man kurz vor der Schonzeit nur einen wohlgenährten Fisch anstelle zwei magere Fische nach der Schonzeit benötigt. Kommt auch der Reproduktion wieder zugute.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



> Alternativ könnte man auch argumentieren, dass man kurz vor der  Schonzeit nur einen wohlgenährten Fisch anstelle zwei magere Fische nach  der Schonzeit benötigt. Kommt auch der Reproduktion wieder zugute.



Ist für mich jetzt nicht so schlüssig, unsere Fische hier  verdoppeln in der Laichzeit ihr Gewicht nicht, vor allem nicht die Milchner.

Ob die Theorie,dass Schonzeiten eh sinnlos sind, weil der Entnahmezeitpunkt egal ist, müsste halt mal experimentell überprüft werden. 

Also zwei ziemlich gleichartige Gewässer mit natürlicher Raubfisch-Reproduktion. In Gewässer A wird dann intensiv in den Monaten Januar bis Juni geangelt und entnommen. In Gewässer B dann nur von Juli bis Dezember. 



> Wenn Du dabei Köder verwendest, oder Plätze aufsuchst, wo Du mit recht  großer Sicherheit einen geschonten Fisch fängst, bist Du in meinen Augen  zwar ein Ar$ch, aber damit musst Du leben, nicht ich. |rolleyes
> Es ist immer Deine Entscheidung die Du mit Deinem Gewissen ausmachen musst.



So sieht es wohl aus.

Man kann zu solchen Geschichten zwar durchaus ne Meinung haben, aber handeln müsste im Zweifel eben der Bewirtschafter.


----------



## Conchoolio (17. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Hecht99

Ich sehe den 16.4. als Saisonstart auch etwas kritisch. Die Fische sind dieses Jahr allerdings schon durch und haben auch ordentlich Power. Deshalb finde ich es OK sie zu beangeln.

In anderen Jahren hingegen habe ich zu dieser Jahreszeit definitiv noch Hechte angelandet die noch nicht abgelaicht hatten. Dann stelle ich das Angeln sofort ein. Nur wie oft sieht man, dass "Angler" am 16.4. schon Hechte abschlagen, die voller Laich sind. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall für eine Schonzeit bis ersten Mai. Ist genau der selbe Schwachsinn mit der Zanderschonzeit in Bayern. Am 1.5. sind bei uns die Zander erst am Anfang. Und Hinz und Kunz schießt am 1.5. die laichenden Zander ab. 

Immerhin haben die Bayern noch Zanderschonzeit, die verrückten Hessen haben ja den Zander komplett zum Abschuss frei gegeben. |uhoh:


----------



## hecht99 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> @Hecht99
> 
> Ist genau der selbe Schwachsinn mit der Zanderschonzeit in Bayern. Am 1.5. sind bei uns die Zander erst am Anfang. Und Hinz und Kunz schießt am 1.5. die laichenden Zander ab.
> 
> Immerhin haben die Bayern noch Zanderschonzeit, die verrückten Hessen haben ja den Zander komplett zum Abschuss frei gegeben. |uhoh:



 Wobei bei uns die Zander bereits abgelaicht haben! Bei unseren relativ flachen Gewässern sind die meisten Zander im Mai jedes mal schon durch. Nesthocker sind dann auch schon extremst selten. Alle paar Jahre mal. In tieferen und kälteren Gewässern schaut es natürlich anders aus!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schonzeit beim Hecht ist völliger Blödsinn, wenn er laicht beißt er nicht fertig. Ob er nun im Oktober entnommen wird oder im nächsten Jahr im Februar spielt keine Geige....

Das es für super Hechtbestände keine Schonzeit braucht zeigen die Müritzfischer...


----------



## hecht99 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Das es für super Hechtbestände keine Schonzeit braucht zeigen die Müritzfischer...



Das liegt aber weder an den Müritzfischern noch an der Schonzeit. Es herrschen für Meister Esox dort einfach paradiesische Verhältnisse vor. Große Gewässer mit vielen bewachsenen Flachwasserzonen zum Laichen und für den Nachwuchs... Dazu genug Futter und riesige Freiwasserbereiche.


----------



## MarkusZ (17. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Einheitliche Schonzeiten für einen Flächenstaat wie Bayern, der vom Alpenrand bis zum Untermain reicht, halte ich auch nicht für optimal. 

Da müsste man schon den Bewirtschaftern ans Gewässer angepasste Schonzeiten erlauben, was in Bayern ja nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber weder an den Müritzfischern noch an der Schonzeit. Es herrschen für Meister Esox dort einfach paradiesische Verhältnisse vor. Große Gewässer mit vielen bewachsenen Flachwasserzonen zum Laichen und für den Nachwuchs... Dazu genug Futter und riesige Freiwasserbereiche.



Ach so, würde aber dann im Umkehrschluss bedeuten ob bei euch die Hechte ablaichen oder nicht ist völlig egal, da die Bedingungen gar nicht stimmen-wozu dann also eine angepasste Schonzeit?|wavey:

Klar sind die Gewässer groß...umso mehr muss aber auch Nachwuchs kommen das immer Fisch im Teich ist...
Wichtig dabei ist erstmal das Schonmaß von 60cm(frage mich eh wie man da 45 oder 50cm machen kann, aber hier im Thread zu sehen wird ja oft genug solchen Hammerstiehlen vor den Kopf gehauen#d#d)....
Dies ist der größte Faktor, nämlich den Punkt das ein Fisch nur einmal ablaicht und dann gefangen und entnommen werden kann einfach auszusetzen und ihn sogar ein zweites mal Laichen zu lassen, bringt eine viel größere mengen an laichfähigen Fischen und somit mehr Nachwuchs...

Und nicht nur in den Großgewässern ist der Hechtbestand hervorragend ;-)


----------



## fishhawk (17. April 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Hallo,



> Und nicht nur in den Großgewässern ist der Hechtbestand hervorragend ;-)



Das hängt sicher von mehreren Faktoren ab.

Die Umweltbedingungen und der Angel/Entnahmedruck dürften da wohl die größte Rolle spielen.

In Kleingewässern mit hohem Angel/Entnahmedruck wird sich wohl kaum so ein Hechtbestand entwickeln können wie auf großen Wasserflächen wie Müritz, Bodden etc. .

Wenn die Hechte in den Kleingewässern nicht täglich mehrere Köder vors Maul geschmissen kriegen und nicht jeder Hecht sofort eins auf die Mütze kriegt, dann wird sich aber auch da was entwickeln  können.

In der Müritz wird sich das Verhältnis Hechtangler pro ha vermutlich schon anders darstellen und die Hechte deutlich weniger oft mit Ködern in Berührung kommen.

Und das Zwischenmaß wird wahrscheinlich auch seinen positiven  Beitrag leisten.


----------



## knolau (18. April 2018)

*Schonzeiten*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Einheitliche Schonzeiten für einen Flächenstaat wie Bayern, der vom Alpenrand bis zum Untermain reicht, halte ich auch nicht für optimal.


Optimal mit einem fest definierten Zeitraum gibt es einfach nicht, weil ja auch das Wetter eine Rolle spielt. Passt halt manches Jahr, oder eben nicht. Wenn ich da an 2013 denke....
Wenn jemand am 1.Mai einen nicht abgelaichten 90er Hecht entnimmt darf er das sicherlich, aber der wäre bei mir unten durch. Genau wie jemand, der im Forellenbach im Oktober mit Mepps in Größe 1 oder 2 Hechte angeln will.

Ist halt wie in anderen Bereichen des Lebens auch: die einen machen sich ´nen Kopp und die anderen machen einfach was se wollen (weil´s ja nicht verboten ist).

Hier ist Spinnangeln momentan verboten, muss man halt einen Wurm dem Barsch als Köder anbieten. 

Knolau


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. April 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ob das Zwischenmaß schon wirkt kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Klar ist die Müritz und der Bodden groß, aber am Bodden sind mehr als genug Angler mittlerweile unterwegs genauso wie an den Großseen der Seenplatte.
Das beschauliche ruhige Angeln in MV alleine auf dem Wasser ist auch hier schon lange vorbei was ich noch von vor ein paar Jahren kenne.|uhoh:


----------



## Fares (18. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Schonzeit beim Hecht ist völliger Blödsinn, wenn er laicht beißt er nicht fertig. Ob er nun im Oktober entnommen wird oder im nächsten Jahr im Februar spielt keine Geige....
> 
> Das es für super Hechtbestände keine Schonzeit braucht zeigen die Müritzfischer...




Amen!


----------



## MarkusZ (18. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Fares schrieb:


> Amen!



(Ironiemodus an)

So ist es wohl. Was an der Müritz funktioniert, wird auch am Vereinsteich so laufen. Ist doch beim Fischen allgemein so, dass da keine gewässerspezifischen Unterschiede gibt.

Schonzeiten und andere Regeln haben einzig und allein den Sinn, Angler in ihrer Entscheidungsfreiheit einzuschränken und müssen deshalb weg.  (Ironiemodus aus)


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> (Ironiemodus an)
> 
> So ist es wohl. Was an der Müritz funktioniert, wird auch am Vereinsteich so laufen. Ist doch beim Fischen allgemein so, dass da keine gewässerspezifischen Unterschiede gibt.
> 
> Schonzeiten und andere Regeln haben einzig und allein den Sinn, Angler in ihrer Entscheidungsfreiheit einzuschränken und müssen deshalb weg.  (Ironiemodus aus)



Hättest du meine Kommentare verstanden bräuchtest du so einen Quatsch nicht schreiben...
Die Schonzeit alleine macht keinen guten Bestand, für den müssen die Voraussetzungen stimmen und eben genug Fische da sein welche ab laichen...
Dies erreicht man zb durch ein höheres Mindestmaß, aber nicht durch eine Schonzeit-da wie gesagt ein im Herbst gefangener und entnommener Hecht genauso wenig ablaichen kann wie einer der bei fehlender Schonzeit kurz vorm laichen gefangen wird. Dieser Punkt ist nicht gewässerspezifisch-außer bei euch laichen tot gekloppte Hechte- dann habe ich nix gesagt.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. April 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Und ob jetzt 12 oder 10 oder 8 Monate auf Hecht gefischt werden kann, spielt nach der Logik dann auch keine Rolle.

Es werden immer gleich viel abgekloppt?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. April 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und ob jetzt 12 oder 10 oder 8 Monate auf Hecht gefischt werden kann, spielt nach der Logik dann auch keine Rolle.
> 
> Es werden immer gleich viel abgekloppt?



Bin ganz fest der Meinung ja....Denn wer ne Schonzeit hat kennt diese ja und bunkert dann schon mal vor, weil er zwei drei Monate nicht los kann und sich mit dem lebensnotwendigen zu versorgen...


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. April 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Das glaube ich nicht. Über die Masse der Angler machen 2-3 Monate weniger Angelzeit übers Jahr gesehen auch entsprechend weniger entnommene Fische. Bunkern ist ja nur begrenzt möglich, da erstens nicht unbegrenzt Angelzeit zur Verfügung steht, zweitens die Fische nicht immer so beißen wie gewünscht. Außerdem setzt Deine Schlussfolgerung voraus, dass ALLE Angler so denken und sich die Truhe vollstopfen, um die Schonzeit zu überleben. Auch das glaube/hoffe ich nicht. Dazu gibt's garantiert Untersuchungen, ich schau' mal, ob ich was auftreiben kann und würde die Links hier einstellen.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Hallo,

bei uns ist ein kleinerer See (gut 2 Quadratkilometer) da ist das Angeln auf Hecht nur drei Monate im Jahr erlaubt, dieser hat aber den besten Hechtbestand in der ganzen Gegend. Auch sind dort die Chancen auf größere Hechte wirklich gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (18. April 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns ist ein kleinerer See (gut 2 Quadratkilometer) da ist das Angeln auf Hecht nur drei Monate im Jahr erlaubt, dieser hat aber den besten Hechtbestand in der ganzen Gegend. Auch sind dort die Chancen auf größere Hechte wirklich gut.
> 
> ...



Und ich vermute diese drei Monate sind auch nicht gerade kurz vor und kurz nach der Laichzeit???



> da wie gesagt ein im Herbst gefangener und entnommener Hecht genauso wenig ablaichen kann wie einer der bei fehlender Schonzeit kurz vorm laichen gefangen wird.



Das würde aber voraussetzen, dass die Hechte übers Jahr schön gleichmäßig beißen und es keine Fanglimits gibt.  Wenn z.B. nur drei Hechte pro Woche erlaubt sind, sinkt mit jedem Monat Schonzeit auch die maximal mögliche Entnahmemenge.

Ich kenne genügend Gewässer wo die Hechte von Sommer bis Spätherbst weit verstreut im Freiwasser stehen und nur mit viel Mühe und Zeitaufwand zu fangen sind. Ab Januar ziehen sie dann in in die flachen Buchen oder Altwässer, wo sie dann dicht an dicht stehen und ne deutlich leichtere Beute für die Angler wären, wenn es keine Schonzeit gäbe.

Und es gibt auch Angler, die nur Mitte/Ende Februar nach MVP fahren, um genau  an solchen Stellen dann die laichschweren Muttis abzugreifen,  die sich dort aus Bodden oder Achternwasser kommend sammeln.

Höheres Schonmaß, am besten gleich mit Entnahmefenster finde ich zwar auch sehr gut, aber dann halt zusätzlich zur Schonzeit.

Wenn das Gewässer aber vor Hechten überquillt, dann  machen Schonmaße und Schonzeiten schon deutlich weniger Sinn.

In den allermeisten stark beangelten Vereinsgewässern wird aber eher das Gegenteil der Fall sein.

Und selbst wenn jetzt an Bodden oder Müritz deutlich mehr Angler unterwegs sind als früher, dürfte die Anzahl der Angler pro Hektar immer noch weit, weit unter der eines stark frequentierten Vereinsgewässers liegen.

@Lajos

Wie viele Angler dürfen z.B. euren kleinen See beangeln?


----------



## Lajos1 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Hallo fishawk,

Du hast eine PN.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hecht99 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Spinnangeln trotz Schonzeit für Hechte?*

Nochmal ein Update zum Laichgeschäft der Zander. Von den 4 Nestern die ich kenne, sind 2 schon ausgeflogen und mit der Brutpflege fertig. In den nächsten 3 warmen Tagen wird die Nummer komplett durch sein!


----------

